
Global Innovation Index 2019 - myth_drannon
https://www.insead.edu/newsroom/2019-insead-launches-global-innovation-index-2019-india-makes-major-gains-as-switzerland-sweden-us-netherlands-uk-top-ranking-trade-protectionism-poses-risks-for-future-innovation
======
zoobab
If you innovate without filing patents, your innovation does not count?

